# Rom shadowing



## ipatriot (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi,

i have seen the word "Rom shadowing" alot and i am im just woundering what this is and what does it do :?

Any links or any info too what this is and does would be great?!

Cheers ipatriot


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

ROM shadowing is where the contents of the ROM (Read Only Memory, or Firmware) for a device is copied into the computer RAM (Random Access Memory) and is accessed from there.

As RAM access is faster than ROM access, some speed advantage may be gained, at the expense of memory being used.

As for links, did you ever consider using Google?

_ROM shadowing_ into Google gives good information on the first link, and another 24,300 to follow up on.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

ROM shadowing is only ever needed if you are running DOS only applications. All versions of windows bypass the ROM anyway


----------

